# Over-Muscled Pig??



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

(Also posted in pigs)

Last year for market pig 4h, the judge told me that my pig was over-muscled and I was wondering if there is such thing and if so, is there a way to prevent it. Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know anything about pigs but I'm sure someone on here does.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

goodenuff said:


> (Also posted in pigs)
> 
> Last year for market pig 4h, the judge told me that my pig was over-muscled and I was wondering if there is such thing and if so, is there a way to prevent it. Thanks.
> View attachment 152879
> View attachment 152881


Were they lookin for a bit more fat than what yours had? Maybe that is why they said too muscled? They look nice to me just dont have any extra fat on them like you see on most pigs.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Been many, many years, but did FFA and was on the pig judging team. I'm guessing they are looking for more fat. It doesn't look like there is a lot on yours. They look well cared for and healthy!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Different judges prefer different things. Another judge might like yours the best because of the muscle


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Needs more of a fat layer and fill. Start him on steam rolled oats. 
If you have him on paylean, take him off. 
What are you currently feeding? Fat content?


----------



## Spring Creek Boers (Dec 26, 2018)

Give him a lower percent of protein feed like a 10-14% and give him fillers like oat groats or barley.


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

goodenuff said:


> (Also posted in pigs)
> 
> Last year for market pig 4h, the judge told me that my pig was over-muscled and I was wondering if there is such thing and if so, is there a way to prevent it. Thanks.
> View attachment 152879
> View attachment 152881


He looks very over muscled. So the idea is that a pig should have a 1/4 inch layer of fat over the muscle, under the skin. That is what produces a great tasting pig. Without the fat, the meat is dry and tasteless. Some judges in places like this look but the overall taste is not good. Some pigs are bred to look this way some are fed to look like this. There are feeds that will reduce the fat and increase muscle, these should be used as a finish only on pigs that have to much external fat pad. Talk to your feed rep for a good feeding program.


----------

